# Upgrade to HR24 - Idiot ?s



## calliaz (Aug 4, 2009)

I appreciate any advice for someone who knows just enough about this to be dangerous...

So, I have 3 tvs with old DirecTV Tivo units. My main unit is giving up the ghost and I don't want to repair it anymore (it's had several hard drives and a new tuner). So, I think I'm ready to upgrade to the HR24 with MRV. What I'd like is to have 2 HD DVRs and 1 that is just a receiver that can access the playlist (not HD). I would assume that this would allow us to record up to 4 lines at a time (2 lines for each DVR). Here are my dumb questions:

1. I am going to have to pay $199 for each of the HR24s, right? What do I need for the 3rd TV? Is there any way to get some of this for free since we haven't upgraded in forever?

2. The new monthly cost would be HD fee x2 ($20) plus Whole Home fee x3 ($9) plus DVR fee x2 ($14). Is that correct?

3. Should I risk ordering from DirecTV and seeing if I get the HR24 or order from a retailer? Is it still roulette as to what you get? If I pay for the unit and it dies, I get what they give me, right?

4. Am I going to need a new dish for HD and other equipment? If so, it's better just to do this through DirecTV, right? Can I order the HR24s and the other receiver online and then have them installed?

Really, I want to know what I need to say and do to get what I want and how much money I'm going to be sinking into this.

Thanks!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The fees you mentioned: DVR, MRV and HD are per account, not per box. Though you can get free HD for two years with autopay. The lease fee is per box (waived on the first one.) so if you don't get the HD free, you'd pay $20 total for those features. Lease fees are no different between boxes.

It is very possible to get some of this free or at reduced cost. You'll probably need a new dish. Keep in mind, even with no deal, you'd have a two year contract. Also, DirecTV cannot guarantee receiver models. Though if you order with MRV it may increase the chance of getting 24s, but it will only guarantee you won't get an H20.

For the non DVR, it still must be an HD box to do MRV. It has to be an H21-H25. For something like a bedroom setting, I like the 25.


----------



## theuberprof (Jun 11, 2008)

Your post has a lot of similarities to mine. Here's what I've been able to figure out:

1. HD DVRs cost $199 normally, yes. For the third TV I'd get a non-DVR HD receiver, which cost $99 normally. As you say, it is very possible to get discounts. Someone in my thread said they got two HD DVRs and a HD receiver for free, including MRV installation. You want to call them and say you'll cancel unless you get what you want (within reason), because they offer better deals to new customers.

2. No. There's only one HD fee, one MRV fee, and one DVR fee for the whole account. You can get the HD fee waived if you sign up for autopay. So: $10+$3+$7=$20. You'll also pay a $6 lease fee for every receiver after the first one (two in your case).

3. My plan is to risk it. Don't have them ship you a receiver, have it installed. You can ask the installer if he has any HR-24s in the truck. Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. Sometimes he'll give it to you if he has it, sometimes he won't.

4. DirecTV will take care of any other equipment you need if they install it. I'd work through the retentions department. If you're out of contract and agree to two years, there's a fair chance you'll pay nothing out of pocket.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

Not much else to add, but with some hope -- you don't happen to have a lifetime DVR with your old DirecTIVO's? If so that free DVR should follow your upgrade since most of those are linked to the account and not the unit (like with regular TIVO which follow the Unit).


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"prospect60" said:


> Not much else to add, but with some hope -- you don't happen to have a lifetime DVR with your old DirecTIVO's? If so that free DVR should follow your upgrade since most of those are linked to the account and not the unit (like with regular TIVO which follow the Unit).


Excellent question, one thing I didn't think about.


----------



## calliaz (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks so much for the replies!

I checked to be sure, but I'm already paying $7 per month for DVR service plus $24 for all of the receivers I have (3 DVRs and 2 really basic things). We'd be turning off service in two rooms that we no longer need, so I'll save $12 with the switch (enough to almost offset HD and MRV).

I guess I just need to call and see what I can negotiate. I hate leaving it up to chance getting the HR24s. They are sort of the whole reason I can stomach an upgrade. I really wanted to wait for the new Tivo units, but then I discovered that they won't have MRV plus I need a new box in the next few weeks if I don't repair my main unit.

Edited to Add:
I have another 2 ?s, too. Once I get these units, is it better to run an external HD or can I install an upgraded HD? I have a feeling I'm going to want more space on our main unit. Also, can I run an HD receiver on a non-HD TV? I'd like MRV on that tv, but it's old and I'm not ready to upgrade it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You can't upgrade the internal drive, that is against the terms. You can put on an eSATA drive. It's probably better to do that at the beginning. If you set up series links and such, then put on a drive, you have to do it over as an external drive essentially replaces the internal. Theres a thread somewhere here with recommended drives. Keep in mind, things recorded on that drive are locked to that DVR. If the DVR goes bad, you still essentially lose recordings.

You can run an HD box on a SD tv. In some markets, that is actually required.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

theuberprof said:


> You want to call them and say you'll cancel unless you get what you want (within reason), because they offer better deals to new customers.


I wouldn't do this unless you are willing to leave. We have had some people post that they tried this and the CSR said "Fine, I'll be happy to help you cancel your service.". Just be nice. And if you don't get any deals, say goodbye and call back and talk to another CSR.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Agreed. You can tell the automated system cancel (twice) to get to retention, but don't threaten to cancel unless you are willing to. Also, the CSR will not give any indication as to their department, but they do have the most power.

Personally, I use the retention card as rarely as possible (once in 7 years.)


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

One other note - don't bet on HR-24's. With MRV you have a good chance of getting them, but not 100 percent. Want them for sure, pay the lease cost to solidsignal


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

If you are getting an installer to come and install a new dish along with MRV, chances are pretty good you will get HR24's.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

GBFAN said:


> If you are getting an installer to come and install a new dish along with MRV, chances are pretty good you will get HR24's.


Not true, installer walked in without HR24's when he was upgrading my house to whole home and adding some dvr's. Had to ask him if he had any in the truck


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> Not true, installer walked in without HR24's when he was upgrading my house to whole home and adding some dvr's. Had to ask him if he had any in the truck


Installer walked in with 2 HR24's when he did mine. I didn't even have to ask.


----------



## theuberprof (Jun 11, 2008)

wingrider01 said:


> Not true, installer walked in without HR24's when he was upgrading my house to whole home and adding some dvr's. Had to ask him if he had any in the truck


One anecdotal example doesn't disprove the claim that the "chances are pretty good" of getting HR-24s with an MRV install and new dish.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

theuberprof said:


> One anecdotal example doesn't disprove the claim that the "chances are pretty good" of getting HR-24s with an MRV install and new dish.


Nor does one anecdotal example prove it.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't forget that you can always buy an HR24 on EBAY (for instance from a Directv Employee or Dealer) and then you will OWN it if it is indeed OWNED!!!

You can get the RID # and call it in to DIRECTV to see if it is indeed OWNED!!!

Then you can open up the HR24 and Replace the Hard Drive with a 2 TB Drive as I have done several times and you will be Good To Go without the problems caused by External Hard Drives and their Enclosure Systems.


----------



## BlueRidgePro (Nov 12, 2010)

Switch to Dish & take advantage of their "new customer" deals. 

You'll save a ton on equipment. You can always come back & do the same thing with DTV in 2 years. 

I've been back & forth twice, getting brand new equipment each time.

It's odd what the sat companies will do for new customers, but not for existing ones. Jumping back & forth seems crazy, but it does work.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

theuberprof said:


> One anecdotal example doesn't disprove the claim that the "chances are pretty good" of getting HR-24s with an MRV install and new dish.


By your thoughts maybe - Disagree withthe statement 100 percent, more accurate would be - "Chances are you might get HR24's" As mentioned in an earlier reply -"Nor does one anecdotal example prove it."


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about what dvrs you get except that they have 500 gig hard drives. Soon enough, there won't be enough difference on any of them to care.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"calliaz" said:


> I appreciate any advice for someone who knows just enough about this to be dangerous...
> 
> So, I have 3 tvs with old DirecTV Tivo units. My main unit is giving up the ghost and I don't want to repair it anymore (it's had several hard drives and a new tuner). So, I think I'm ready to upgrade to the HR24 with MRV. What I'd like is to have 2 HD DVRs and 1 that is just a receiver that can access the playlist (not HD). I would assume that this would allow us to record up to 4 lines at a time (2 lines for each DVR). Here are my dumb questions:
> 
> ...


You have gotten most of your answered already, but if you don't need to upgrade for a month or two, you might want to look into the hr34, which should be out in October or November. No clue on pricing scheme yet, but it will be a very nice machine. Search for it, there is a thread on it that talks about a lot of the things it will do, just ignore the pessimists in the thread.


----------



## obxterra (Jun 22, 2007)

They are replacing my entire system at no cost. I didn't have to call retention or try to bargain I just explained that I wanted the "whole house" DVR system. My H20 and two HR20's along with thedish will be replaced.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

H20 must be replaced as it can't network. HR20 on the other hand works nicely with whole-home. No guarantees what models you will get, or that your HR20's will be replaced. In fact, many people find the HR20 to be one of the best models (plus it has built in OTA).

Regardless, you will get whole-home and you will love it.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

obxterra said:


> They are replacing my entire system at no cost. I didn't have to call retention or try to bargain I just explained that I wanted the "whole house" DVR system. My H20 and two HR20's along with thedish will be replaced.


Doubt that the HR20's will be repaced sice they work with MRV, unless it is on your work order the H20's will be replaced by what ever stand alone recieverr works with MRV. As far as the dish goes they will probabl replace the lnb with a new one, run a single wire down to a powered spliter and reuse the existing cables. You only have 5 tuners so there is no need for anything more complex. Hopefully the wired internet connection is on your work order also


----------



## obxterra (Jun 22, 2007)

Took a look at the work order online. It lists one new HD dvr and one HD receiver. Although the CSR did mention the HR24, I realize it's a crap shoot as far as what the tech has on his truck. Maybe I'll get lucky. BTW, if they are replacing one dvr but I already have two, will the whole house setup work with multiple dvr's? I just checked and found that one is an HR-20 and the other is an HR-22. Which one should I keep?

There is also a second work order to relocate my dish (no charge). When I self installed the only place I could hit all the sat's was from 6ft. up a tree which has served fairly well over the last 3-4 years. I'm assuming they won't touch that and just install new on the house (my neighbor had a couple of key trees removed recently).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

obxterra said:


> BTW, if they are replacing one dvr but I already have two, will the whole house setup work with multiple dvr's? I just checked and found that one is an HR-20 and the other is an HR-22. Which one should I keep?


I have 3 DVRs with whole home service, so you won't have a problem.
As to which to keep :shrug:
I still have 2 HR20s because they are slightly faster than the HR21 I had.
The HR22 does have a larger drive.


----------



## calliaz (Aug 4, 2009)

So I called and upgraded and am paying $531 for 2 HD DVR receivers and 1 HD receiver. I'm going to turn off the other two rooms (not using them right now). They're going to replace the dish and install the whole home and cinema connection kit. They're coming next wed. I really hope for 24s, but I could not even request them. I am almost thinking I should cancel one of the 2 DVRs and order it online. But, I don't know if that will affect installation costs since I still would need new lines to it, etc. In my perfect world, I'd get the new box and have it installed with the other two.


----------



## lancorp (Dec 2, 2008)

Am I the only one that finds it odd that DTV cannot manage to take an order for a particular model of HD DVR and deliver on it? Especially when buying (leasing) a supposed new one outright! What other company works like that? Walk into a McDonalds and order a Big Mac and the cashier says "I can't guarantee you'll get a Big Mac, but you will get a burger". 

I've been with DirecTV since the beginning, and I've tried and tried to get rid of my frustratingly slow HR2x's and to see my next door neighbor get new service and get an HR24 right off the bat is, to say the least, a slap in the face for my loyalty and patronage.

If they advertise on their site the HR24 and I click ADD TO CART, I darn well expect an HR24 to show up at my door. Yet, DTV's warehouse must just have stacks of random, nameless boxes all helter-skelter and blind people pulling them for orders to be shipped.

In this day and age, people do shop electronics by features, not just function. After giving them my hard earned money, I shouldn't have to HOPE that I will receive what I ordered.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lancorp said:


> Am I the only one that finds it odd that DTV cannot...


While I get your point,
McDonalds is selling "consumables", so there aren't any returns.
DirecTV seems to be doing the same thing cable TV is.

Now what do you suggest DirecTV do with hardware that basically has all the same features as the newest, but has been used before?
Would you be willing to pay more for "your leased" receiver?


----------



## lancorp (Dec 2, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> While I get your point,
> McDonalds is selling "consumables", so there aren't any returns.
> DirecTV seems to be doing the same thing cable TV is.
> 
> ...


Better analogy-- When I *lease* a 2012 Honda Accord, do I need to hope I get one but instead get a used 2008 Honda Civic? What does Honda do with all the *returns* of the leased cars? THEY SELL THEM!

Or...DirecTV can use them as replacements for defectives, or they could give them to people who aren't specifically requesting a particular model.

My point is this...if the older models weren't such slugs (my bajillion year old HR10-250 DirecTivo has a much faster UI than any of the HR2x HD DVR's), I wouldn't be wanting an HR24 in the first place. From what I've read, the HR24's are actually usable, and are obviously the desired unit of choice right now. And it's because they are better. The fact that DirecTV *is completely incapable* of guaranteeing I get a HR24 just blows my mind in this day and age.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And you're not adding an HR24 to your cart, you're adding an HD DVR. Yes, the picture is of a 24, but right under that picture, it says your model may vary.

There are ways to guarantee you get an HR24 if you don't want a deal on it. Just not through DirecTV themselves.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Now what do you suggest DirecTV do with hardware that basically has all the same features as the newest, but has been used before?
> Would you be willing to pay more for "your leased" receiver?


Well, yes.

DirecTV already offers lots of options for different plans. I would think offering reburb units either free or at a low price and new units at a higher price would be a reasonable approach.

You can work around DirecTV's current approach by leasing a unit from a third-party supplier. I understand DirecTV may offer to pay for all or part of this fee.


----------



## lancorp (Dec 2, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> And you're not adding an HR24 to your cart, you're adding an HD DVR. Yes, the picture is of a 24, but right under that picture, it says your model may vary.
> 
> There are ways to guarantee you get an HR24 if you don't want a deal on it. Just not through DirecTV themselves.


Yes, I see what their site says. And in a way, that just exemplifies the problem. All my stereo equipment in my rack is black, except for the platinum-colored HR20. Is it too much to ask for a matching black unit?

DirecTV isn't some government-subsidized welfare system where I should be happy with whatever I get. I pay them a great deal of $$$ each month (for the last 15 years). My neighbor, who hasn't paid them practically ANYTHING, has a nice black HR24 sitting next to his TV with the latest and greatest dish, too, I might mention.

I did see where a seller on ebay is selling leased, new HR24's for $130, shipped. I might pick up a few there. If I do, when I activate them in place of existing HD DVR's, does it extend my contract for 2 years, or is that only when I get them direct from DirecTV?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lancorp said:


> I did see where a seller on ebay is selling leased, new HR24's for $130, shipped. I might pick up a few there. If I do, when I activate them in place of existing HD DVR's, does it extend my contract for 2 years, or is that only when I get them direct from DirecTV?


Any "new" receiver added to your account as a leased receiver extends/restarts your programing commitment. A leased receiver on eBay [or from anywhere else] that has been activated previously, can't be activated on another account, so make sure these are "new & never activated".
If you can find an owned receiver, verify with DirecTV that it is and these can be activated without the extension, but will need a new access card.


----------



## poppagene (Jul 20, 2007)

calliaz said:


> I appreciate any advice for someone who knows just enough about this to be dangerous...
> 
> I would assume that this would allow us to record up to 4 lines at a time (2 lines for each DVR). Here are my dumb questions:
> 
> Thanks!


Just for clarification, you will be able to record 2 channels per dvr, but you will only need 1 coax line run to each.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lancorp said:


> Better analogy-- When I *lease* a 2012 Honda Accord, do I need to hope I get one but instead get a used 2008 Honda Civic? What does Honda do with all the *returns* of the leased cars? THEY SELL THEM!


Maybe not as good an analogy as you may think. DirecTV [like others] is using a lease model, which doesn't have the option for used hardware to be sold.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Maybe not as good an analogy as you may think. DirecTV [like others] is using a lease model, which doesn't have the option for used hardware to be sold.


And DirecTV considers the boxes feature equivalent. And for the vast majority, they are. 3D and built in OTA, BBCs or DECA are the main real differences. A car manufacturer doesn't consider them equivalent featurewise.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

trh said:


> I wouldn't do this unless you are willing to leave. We have had some people post that they tried this and the CSR said "Fine, I'll be happy to help you cancel your service.". Just be nice. And if you don't get any deals, say goodbye and call back and talk to another CSR.


i understand that but when i left, i got a CSR who tried to get me to stay by offering me a free hd dvr upgrade. i said no thanks. that was december. every month, i get a letter from them begging me to come back, offering me a better deal than when i cancelled my service.


----------



## obxterra (Jun 22, 2007)

Got my upgrades installed yesterday: 1 - HR24-500 and 2-H25's

The tech installed SWM and DECA, so far it looks like every thing works fine.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Glad to hear you got new or at least, the newest models of equipment. Makes whatever upfront fee for them not feel so bad. 

This 'lease' crapola that the sat companies try to call their receiver fees are just that, crapola! It doesn't have anything to do with a lease, it has to do with being a fee to use each receiver in your house with their satellite system. It is nothing more and nothing less.

The irritating part of the whole deal isn't the monthly fee, it is the upfront fee. How come a brand new, state of the art, very quick HR24 is $199 and a very old HR20 with the original old hard drive, or even worse yet a HR21 that was pig slow with all new parts, and now has nothing but old parts in it worth that same $199 upfront? Answer it isn't!! But it is the FEE that they charge because they can.

Frankly I think they got the raw cost of the HR back when the first $199 that was paid for it. There's darned little fancy inside these boxes...


----------



## obxterra (Jun 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Glad to hear you got new or at least, the newest models of equipment. Makes whatever upfront fee for them not feel so bad.
> 
> This 'lease' crapola that the sat companies try to call their receiver fees are just that, crapola! It doesn't have anything to do with a lease, it has to do with being a fee to use each receiver in your house with their satellite system. It is nothing more and nothing less.
> 
> ...


Don't know why, but in my case there were no fees. This was done with no $0.00 dollars. It could be that I've been subscribed continuously since 1997, or that I was well outside the two year contract. It has been a number of years I guess since my HD receivers were originally installed. The newer boxes I had were replacements for defective earlier machines.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

obxterra said:


> Don't know why, but in my case there were no fees. This was done with no $0.00 dollars. It could be that I've been subscribed continuously since 1997, or that I was well outside the two year contract. It has been a number of years I guess since my HD receivers were originally installed. The newer boxes I had were replacements for defective earlier machines.


I knew someone would come back with that. And I'm glad you did, and also that you got the equipment for free.

When I returned to D* a bit over a month ago, I got 2 HR24s for free and bought a 3rd one when I discovered that for how I use things, 2 wasn't going to be enough. I could have gotten a straight receiver with the 2 HRs for free also, but didn't want one.

Getting the equipment with no upfront cost actually re-enforces the point that the fees are 'because they can' and are designed to be used or not, to help with the bottom line, and can also be waived to make a sale or other idea. I don't actually have a problem with the charge itself, more with the idea that the charge isn't at all what they claim it is, and that the upfront charge (if paid) is the same for brand new as well as well used equipment.


----------



## MurphieNB (Sep 13, 2006)

Similar questions regarding an HR24, and trying to avoid yet another thread, so I'll start by tagging on to this one.

Long time DirecTV customer (1996), and currently have an HR20 that's still working fine. Partially because this unit won't be receiving the new HD interface, and just because I want something newer, I want to upgrade. We are a one TV household, so I don't think I need to pursue the HR34 when it's released.

So I've set the HR24 as my target model. Since I have no issues with my unit, and even if I was, that DirecTV can't or won't guarantee a model, I'm more than willing to work with a 3rd party dealer. I know that by doing so, I'll have to pay about $200 for the lease upgrade, and I'll probably have my commitment extended - both of which are fine. I may be able to work with DirecTV on credits, and even if they won't, I'm still OK.

I still end up with a few questions...

Is there a preferred dealer? Without any other direction, I'll probably go with Solid Signal.

Don't want to restart a discussion on models, and even if I could specify a model, is there any real reason to try for one or the other?

Will I have to do any other upgrades? My dish is probably the original Slim Line (2006??), and as far as I know everything is still good with that. I know that I don't have a SWM, and don't need one anyway. So I'm guessing that I wouldn't have to do any changes there. 

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

MurphieNB said:


> Similar questions regarding an HR24, and trying to avoid yet another thread, so I'll start by tagging on to this one.
> 
> Long time DirecTV customer (1996), and currently have an HR20 that's still working fine. Partially because this unit won't be receiving the new HD interface, and just because I want something newer, I want to upgrade. We are a one TV household, so I don't think I need to pursue the HR34 when it's released.
> 
> ...


The HR20 you have will get the new HD GUI just fine.

Solid Signal is a great dealer and you're safe choosing them.


----------



## MurphieNB (Sep 13, 2006)

I would have sworn that I read that the HR20 wasn't included in the upgrade, but I see from the HD-GUI thread, that's not the case.

I sold my wife on the needed upgrade partially based on that point. Do I admit that or not? Hmmmmmm.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

MurphieNB said:


> I would have sworn that I read that the HR20 wasn't included in the upgrade, but I see from the HD-GUI thread, that's not the case.
> 
> I sold my wife on the needed upgrade partially based on that point. Do I admit that or not? Hmmmmmm.


:lol: Never admit it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MurphieNB said:


> I would have sworn...


You missed or added an "R", it's the H20 that won't.


----------

